# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  "Friendship"

## coolguyskumar

If you love some one because you share every thing with him ... then it's not love... it's  "Friendship"

----------


## Endurer

on what grounds am I not supposed to share something / everything with someone I love?

----------


## Kainaat

Well love can not survive without friendship and understanding  :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

Sobia yeh tou mera signature likh diya
Love can never survive without friendship  :Big Grin:

----------


## coolguyskumar

but i dont agree with u all

----------


## Endurer

thats fine as long as you prove your stance with why and why-not.

----------


## coolguyskumar

thnx

----------


## Kainaat

> Sobia yeh tou mera signature likh diya
> Love can never survive without friendship


maine sachi mein jab likha tha to aapka signature nahin dekha tha na hi mind mein tha ke aapka signature hai, sorry  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## coolguyskumar

Friendship is a collection of hearts, ready 2 give, share and understand. It
never fades & never ends. It only reminds us that life is not perfect without a
friend...

----------


## coolguyskumar

When
clouds
breaks
rain fall.
When
coconut
breaks
water falls.
When
luv
breaks
tears falls.
But wen
friendshp
breaks
life falls completly So nvr brk frndshp.

----------


## coolguyskumar

A friend is someone we turn to
when our spirits need a lift.
A friend is someone we treasure
for our friendship is a gift.
A friend is someone who fills our lives
with beauty, joy, and grace.
And makes the whole world we live in
a better and happier place.

- Jean Kyler McManus - 
You are friendly, kind and caring
Sensitive, loyal and understanding
Humorous, fun, secure and true
Always there... yes that's you.

Special, accepting, exciting and wise
Truthful and helpful, with honest blue eyes
Confiding, forgiving, cheerful and bright
Yes that's you... not one bit of spite.

You're one of a kind, different from others
Generous, charming, but not one that smothers
Optimistic, thoughtful, happy and game
But not just another... in the long chain.

Appreciative, warm and precious like gold
Our friendship won't tarnish or ever grow old
You'll always be there, I know that is true
I'll always be here... always for you.

----------


## suru78

That is true

----------


## coolguyskumar

i know that

----------


## coolguyskumar

wat that mean

----------


## robert

another meaning of love

----------


## coolguyskumar

no i dont agree with that

----------


## soni kuri

well i can definetly say that dosti/frriendship surely leads to love

----------


## waffa

so sory but i dont agree wid u soni ji

frendship is a difernt way 2 luv

----------


## manni9

sorry aap love aur attraction ko mila rahe hain love keliye doosti understanding sub zaroori hea  :Smile:

----------


## soni kuri

but in most cases u do end up falling in love with them if ur with them all the time

----------


## waffa

ya ok 
but manni bro 
frends n luer r two type n its ur own think how u take it

----------


## desi_92

love is incomplete without friendship  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## coolguyskumar

love n friendship r different

----------


## coolguyskumar

How Friends Break ? Both Friends will think the other is busy and will not contact thinking it may b disturbing. As time passes both will think let the other contact. After that each will think why should I contact first. Here ur love will be converted to Hate. Finally without contact the memory becomes week. They forget each other. One fine Day they will meet n blame one another. So Keep in touch with all your Friends. N Pass this to all your friends...I don't want to be one of this kind..so here iam to say u Hi,,,,take care keep in touch....

----------


## coolguyskumar

When 
clouds 
breaks 
rain fall. 
When 
coconut 
breaks 
water falls. 
When 
luv 
breaks 
tears falls. 
But wen 
friendshp 
breaks 
life falls completly So nvr brk frndshp

----------


## coolguyskumar

Into each life a little rain will fall,
but if you have a friend,
you can bear it all,
for a friend is an umbrella,
to hold above your head,
and help you think about,
the sunny days instead.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Into each life a little sun will shine,
but if you have a friend,
it will always be fine,
for if you can share the sunny times,
with a friend that will be grand,
as you talk and walk together,
securely hand in hand.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Into each life a little wind will blow,
but if you have a friend,
to whom you can go,
your friend can help to guide you,
can help you make the choice,
by offering their view,
and adding a new voice

----------


## coolguyskumar

Into each life like leaves
things will fall,
but if you have a friend,
you know that you can call,
they'll always steer you clearly,
when their counsel's sought,
for a friend is like a safety net,
in which you will be caught

----------


## coolguyskumar

Into each life a friend will come to you,
for if you have a friend,
you'll know what to do,
when a problem shows itself,
for a friend is there to share,
to offer an opinion,
and show that someone cares

----------


## coolguyskumar

Into my life my friend came as you,
for I know I have a friend,
to share experiences old or new,
in the rain, sun, wind or fall,
who is loving, loyal and most true,
that sees my best qualities,
and knows I am their friend too

----------


## coolguyskumar

Thank you for all the times that you've been there for me

----------


## coolguyskumar

Just like a rose,
so precious and rare,
is the forever friendship
the two of us share

----------


## coolguyskumar

Planted with kindness,
it's warmed by the sun
of caring and sharing,
laughter and fun

----------


## coolguyskumar

It's grounded in trust
and nurtured by love,
with a sprinkling of grace
from God up above.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Tears of sadness and joy,
like dew, 
renew this friendship
I share with you

----------


## coolguyskumar

And in the heart's garden,
we find the room 
to be ourselves,
to grow and bloom

----------


## coolguyskumar

A blessing 
of beauty unsurpassed,
our friendship's a flower
that will always last

----------


## coolguyskumar

Friendship...
...knows an understanding,
which is
beyond words and deeds
that make
two strangers come together,to
walk many a distant mile

----------


## coolguyskumar

...knows an understanding,
which is
beyond words and deeds
that make
two strangers come together,to
walk many a distant mile

----------


## coolguyskumar

Little about friendship
·    In the sweetness of friendship let there be laughter, for in the dew of little things the heart finds its morning and is refreshed.
·    A friend can tell you things you don't want to tell yourself.
·    A true friend sticks with you through thick and thin no matter what.
·    A friend is someone who knows the song in your heart and can sing it back to you when you have forgotten the words.
·    A road to a friend's house is never long.
·    Similarities create friendship's while differences hold them together.
·    To lose a friend is hardship, but to forget them is as if you died too.
·    Could we see when and where we are to meet again, we would be more tender when we bid our friends good-bye. .
·    When a friend is in trouble, don't annoy him by asking if there is anything you can do. Think up something appropriate and do it. 
·    I always felt that the great high privilege, relief and comfort of friendship was that one had to explain nothing.
·     A friend is someone who can sing you the song of your heart when you've forgotten it.
·    Verily, great grace may go with a little gift; and precious are all things that come from friends.
·     The greatest good you can do for another is not just to share your riches but to reveal to him his own.
·    A friend is a present you give yourself.
·     Oh, the comfort, the inexpressible comfort of feeling safe with a person; having neither to weigh thoughts nor measure words, but to pour them all out, just as they are, chaff and grain together, knowing that a faithful hand will take and sift them, keep what is worth keeping, and then, with a breath of kindness, blow the rest away.
·    In prosperity, our friends know us; in adversity, we know our friends.
·    Thy friendship oft has made my heart to ache; do be my enemy  for friendship's sake.
·     True friendship is seen through the heart not through the eyes.
·    Never do a wrong thing to make a friend or to keep one.
·    Friendship without self-interest is one of the rare and beautiful things of life.
·     The only way to have a friend is to be one.
·    If a man does not make new acquaintances as he advances through life, he will soon find himself left alone; one should keep his friendships in constant repair.
·    The happiest business in all the world is that of making friends,
And no investment on the street pays larger dividends,
For life is more than stocks and bonds, and love than rate percent,
·     Friendships are fragile things, and require as much handling as any other fragile and precious thing.
·     Friendship is one mind in two bodies.
·    Friends are the siblings, God never gave us.
·    True friendship is like sound health, the value of it is seldom known until it be lost.
·     True friendship comes when silence between two people is comfortable.
Never Explain  your Friends do not need it and your Enemies will not believe
you anyway.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Little about friendship
·    In the sweetness of friendship let there be laughter, for in the dew of little things the heart finds its morning and is refreshed.
·    A friend can tell you things you don't want to tell yourself.
·    A true friend sticks with you through thick and thin no matter what.
·    A friend is someone who knows the song in your heart and can sing it back to you when you have forgotten the words.
·    A road to a friend's house is never long.
·    Similarities create friendship's while differences hold them together.
·    To lose a friend is hardship, but to forget them is as if you died too.
·    Could we see when and where we are to meet again, we would be more tender when we bid our friends good-bye. .
·    When a friend is in trouble, don't annoy him by asking if there is anything you can do. Think up something appropriate and do it. 
·    I always felt that the great high privilege, relief and comfort of friendship was that one had to explain nothing.
·     A friend is someone who can sing you the song of your heart when you've forgotten it.
·    Verily, great grace may go with a little gift; and precious are all things that come from friends.
·     The greatest good you can do for another is not just to share your riches but to reveal to him his own.
·    A friend is a present you give yourself.
·     Oh, the comfort, the inexpressible comfort of feeling safe with a person; having neither to weigh thoughts nor measure words, but to pour them all out, just as they are, chaff and grain together, knowing that a faithful hand will take and sift them, keep what is worth keeping, and then, with a breath of kindness, blow the rest away.
·    In prosperity, our friends know us; in adversity, we know our friends.
·    Thy friendship oft has made my heart to ache; do be my enemy  for friendship's sake.
·     True friendship is seen through the heart not through the eyes.
·    Never do a wrong thing to make a friend or to keep one.
·    Friendship without self-interest is one of the rare and beautiful things of life.
·     The only way to have a friend is to be one.
·    If a man does not make new acquaintances as he advances through life, he will soon find himself left alone; one should keep his friendships in constant repair.
·    The happiest business in all the world is that of making friends,
And no investment on the street pays larger dividends,
For life is more than stocks and bonds, and love than rate percent,
·     Friendships are fragile things, and require as much handling as any other fragile and precious thing.
·     Friendship is one mind in two bodies.
·    Friends are the siblings, God never gave us.
·    True friendship is like sound health, the value of it is seldom known until it be lost.
·     True friendship comes when silence between two people is comfortable.
Never Explain  your Friends do not need it and your Enemies will not believe
you anyway.

----------


## coolguyskumar

 Friendship is vast like Universe, deep like Ocean, high like Sky, strong like Iron, kind like Mother, cute like Me, and sweet like U!

 We smile at whom we like, we cry for whom we care, we laugh with whom we njoy & we become angry with whom we feel is our own. That's Friendship, that's Luv

 Do not walk behind me, for I may not lead. Do not walk ahead of me, for I may not follow. Do not walk beside me either; just leave me alone.

 Whenever I look at my palm, I wonder which of those tiny cute crisscross lines made me so lucky to have a sweet & nice friend like U. Good Morning!

 Have a Heart that never breaks; Have a Smile that never fades; have a touch that never hurts; Have a Friendship that never ends, Like Ours!

 Some joys are better explained in silence, as a smile gets more audible than laughter. I was asked if I enjoyed my friendship with you. I just smiled.

 It's gud to have money & the things it can buy but it's also gud to check once in a while & make sure u haven't lost the things money can't buy.... FRIENDS!

 Saathi sirf woh nahi hota jo jeevan bhar saath nibhaye; Saathi to woh bhi hai jo jivan ke kuch palon mein bhi jeevan bhar ka saath de jaaye.

 Making a million friends is not a miracle, the miracle is to make a friend who will stand by you when millions are against you.

 Friends are like shoes, some loose some tight, some fit just right, and they help us as we walk through life. Thanks for being just right for me!

----------


## coolguyskumar

Friendship's Flowers

Life is like a garden
And friendship like a flower
That blooms and grows in beauty
With the sunshine and the shower

And lovely are the blossoms
That are tended with great care
By those who work unselfishly
To make the place more fair

And, like the garden blossoms
Friendship's flower grows more sweet
When watched and tended carefully
By those we know and meet

And, if the seed of friendship
Is planted deep and true
And watched with understanding
Friendship's flower will bloom for you




Thanks For Being My Friend!!!!

----------


## coolguyskumar

That's what friends are for

And I never thought I'd feel this way 
And as far as I'm concerned 
I'm glad I got the chance to say 
That I do believe I love you 

And if I should ever go away 
Well, then close your eyes and try to feel 
The way we do today 
And then if you can remember 

Keep smilin', keep shinin' 
Knowin' you can always count on me, for sure 
That's what friends are for 
For good times and bad times 
I'll be on your side forever more 
That's what friends are for 

Well, you came and opened me 
And now there's so much more I see 
And so by the way I thank you 

Whoa, and then for the times when we're apart 
Well, then close your eyes and know 
These words are comin' from my heart 
And then if you can remember, oh 

Keep smiling, keep shining 
Knowing you can always count on me, for sure 
That's what friends are for 
In good times, in bad times 
I'll be on your side forever more 
Oh, that's what friends are for 

Whoa... oh... oh... keep smilin', keep shinin' 
Knowin' you can always count on me, for sure 
That's what friends are for 
For good times and bad times 
I'll be on your side forever more 
That's what friends are for 

Keep smilin', keep shinin' 
Knowin' you can always count on me, oh, for sure 
'Cause I tell you that's what friends are for 
For good times and for bad times 
I'll be on your side forever more 
That's what friends are for (That's what friends are for) 

On me, for sure 
That's what friends are for 
Keep smilin', keep shinin' 


By Dionne Warwick -

----------


## waffa

nice sharing well done

----------


## coolguyskumar

thnx dear n keep posting kumar

----------


## coolguyskumar

Best Friends Over The Years 
You've Always Been There,
You've Helped Me
When No One Else Cared Over The Years
You've Always Been There,
You've Helped Me When No One Else Cared.
Through All The Things That Have Gone Wrong
Our Friendship Has Grown Ever So Strong
You've Always Cared Through All The Tears,
And All The Laughter Throughout The Years
We've Been Through Good Times And
We've Been Through Sad,
But We Got Through It No Matter How Bad.
You Gave Me Hope When I Thought There Was None,
We've Stayed Friends And Had Lots Of Fun.
If I Could Go Back And Live My Life Again,
Some Things Might Change..
But You'd Always Be My Best Friend

----------


## coolguyskumar

A Story on Friendship"unconditional love" 

A story is told about a soldier who was finally coming home after having fought in Vietnam. He called his parents from San Francisco.
"Mom and Dad, I'm coming home, but I've a favor to ask. I have a friend I'd like to bring home with me.

"Sure," they replied, "we'd love to meet him."
"There's something you should know," the son continued, "he was hurt pretty badly in the fighting. He stepped on a land mind and lost an arm and a leg. He has nowhere else to go, and I want him to come live with us."

"I'm sorry to hear that, son. Maybe we can help him find somewhere to live."

"No, Mom and Dad, I want him to live with us."
"Son," said the father, "you don't know what you're asking. Someone with such a handicap would be a terrible burden on us. We have our own lives to live, and we can't let something like this interfere with our lives. I think you should just come home and forget about this guy. He'll find a way to live on his own."

At that point, the son hung up the phone. The parents heard nothing more from him. A few days later, however, they received a call from the San Francisco police. Their son had died after falling from a building, they were told. The police believed it was suicide. 

The grief-stricken parents flew to San Francisco and were taken to the city morgue to identify the body of their son. They recognized him, but to their horror they also discovered something they didn't know, their son had only one arm and one leg. 
The parents in this story are like many of us. We find it easy to love those who are good-looking or fun to have around, but we don't like people who inconvenience us or make us feel uncomfortable. We would rather stay away from people who aren't as healthy, beautiful, or smart as we are.

Thankfully, there's someone who won't treat us that way. Someone who loves us with an unconditional love that welcomes us into the forever family, regardless of how messed up we are. 
Tonight, before you tuck yourself in for the night, say a little prayer that God will give you the strength you need to accept people as they are, and to help us all be more understanding of those who are different from us!!! 

There's a miracle called Friendship That dwells in the heart You don't know how it happens Or when it gets started But you know the special lift It always brings. And you realize that Friendship Is God's most precious gift! 

Friends are a very rare jewel, indeed. They make you smile and encourage you to succeed. They lend an ear, they share a word of praise, and they always want to open their hearts to us. Show your friends how much you care....

----------

